# safari on microsoft windows



## von kain (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes it's true apple have start a testing on the Apple safari browser on the windows platform

you can find the beta safari on their site on

www.apple.com/safari

allthough i see the keynote and steve jobs was mostly focus on the firefox market share nor the ie7 

it is more than 2 times faster from ie7 
and 1,6 from firefox 

let the browser war begins


----------



## von kain (Jun 25, 2007)

well its really fast and good looking thumbs up apple 


i really hate apple they make nice products


p.s. i am a pc fanboy


----------



## DR.Death (Jun 25, 2007)

i think i will stick with firefox i like it far to much


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for findin this, always excited to try out new software, and were treding on products from the uber darkside..


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 25, 2007)

Safari is crap. Not even Mac users use it.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 25, 2007)

I like IE7 (I know...but I'm just used to it, we use it at work as we have plugins for GM Service Information for it), and Opera, both treat me well and are stable for me. But I may try Safari just for something new...


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 25, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Thanks for findin this, always excited to try out new software, and were treding on products from the uber darkside..



I'm not quite sure what you are getting at. Are you refering to Apple as the _uber darkside_ or am I off base here?

I am definitely no huge fan of Apple but I have to give them credit where credit is due. They have been in the forefront of inovative computer technology for many years. Many things we use on our PC were either created or standardized by Apple. Sure, they've had their fair share of flops but then again, so have every other PC company. I definitely do not think Apple is bad and/or to be considered _uber darkside_...

Missunderstood and perhaps missguided, yes. _Uber Darkside_, no.

If you want darkside, all you have to do is take a look over in Microsoft's and Creative's direction for the ugly lockdown they have in their respective markets. Gotta give em credit though, they took advantage of the situations they were in...


----------



## Wile E (Jun 25, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> Safari is crap. Not even Mac users use it.


I couldn't agree with you more. I use Firefox on my PCs AND Macs. Tho I have to say, Safari is much better than IE7, imo.


----------



## Fox34 (Jun 25, 2007)

even if mac had any sort of influence, it still all boils down to a pc, you can actually mod a PC, change out the hardware, get programs, games and what not. Macs just dont really do much for an enthusiast, for a more business oriented way its good, such as video or sound editing but that is about as far as they go.


----------



## von kain (Jun 25, 2007)

i want to reply almost to all 1 apple is a young skywalker going to the dark side (the want more   ) actuly  the safari is a 3% of browsers (steve jobs admin it i have him on video) so he  admit that nor the mac society use it and as he says the safari is not competitor of ie7 but firefox 

the ie7 is a global standar it will never die like windows but that doesn't mean they are the best

apple is a great company with a lot of history and any pc guy should be say thank you, but they always bet on the wrong horse(as they do now with blue ray)if they adopt firefox (and release a linux safari) a lot of people gonna make the change..


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 25, 2007)

Safari is atrocious. I uninstalled it about six minutes later.


----------



## von kain (Jun 25, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Safari is atrocious. I uninstalled it about six minutes later.




it is a eye candy though and fast but no home button no flash support no 3 and 4 mouse keys i believe after those will be a dump


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 25, 2007)

It's ugly. To each his own, thankfully. Apple.com took about a minute to fully load, too.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 25, 2007)

I think I'll stick with firefox.  Also, what is apple trying to gain?  You don't see IE on Macs.


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 25, 2007)

I have to say, my jaw did drop a bit at how fast it was compared to ie7 and even firefox in most cases. However, it did not have the versatility of firefox that I like. However, this is just the beta version so maybe they'll add more features later.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 25, 2007)

I loaded it up.  I really don't like the font it uses.  Everything is a lot more bold, and the the text isn't as crisp.  Compare it next to Firefox, and you can see a large difference.  I'm going to un-install it right away.


----------



## Zero Cool (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks, already downloading it to see


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 25, 2007)

$2 it won't last ten minutes installed on your machine.


----------



## Zero Cool (Jun 25, 2007)

ok I just tried it and its slow as shit! it takes half as long to load then FF!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 25, 2007)

And apparently people found tons of security flaws within hours. Beta or not, it's not very close to a final product with so many holes.


----------



## Zero Cool (Jun 25, 2007)

you won 2$ lolz


----------



## von kain (Jun 25, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> you won 2$ lolz



what?


----------



## von kain (Jun 25, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> ok I just tried it and its slow as shit! it takes half as long to load then FF!



this is not sparta     

don't shoot the messenger go to apple and tell them that the program suck because they say that is the fastest....

nice name but here is not a movie set


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 25, 2007)

Actually in your case, I can shoot the messenger because Apple released the beta last week and there've been threads about it already.


----------



## von kain (Jun 26, 2007)

this is blashpemy this is madness


----------



## Grings (Jun 26, 2007)

fastest my arse, firefox and opera both seem faster to me (and less poncy too)


----------



## von kain (Jun 27, 2007)

a funny thing is that after all this time there number of usera download the safari i think no one really cares


----------



## von kain (Jun 27, 2007)

Grings said:


> fastest my arse, firefox and opera both seem faster to me (and less poncy too)



after a while (and some plug-ins intalled)it look slower even from ie7

i thing that steve jobs desorve reality affect doesn't work anymore


----------



## Zero Cool (Jun 27, 2007)

von kain said:


> after a while (and some plug-ins intalled)it look slower even from ie7
> 
> i thing that steve jobs desorve reality affect doesn't work anymore



Whats desorve affect?

like he tells you its really good so you beleive it even if its not? like placebo affect?


----------



## von kain (Jun 28, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> Whats desorve affect?
> 
> like he tells you its really good so you beleive it even if its not? like placebo affect?



when a respectfull company(in this case apple) says that it have the best and fastess program and the ceo of this company says all the time that is the best and fastess i think you have to take a look ...

now the apple try's to make anyone believe(and until a point they succed) that they software is the best and a lot of theyr programs too,many people believe that they can deliver the best but some times they just say it and allot of people share their passion in thechology this is why apple always complain about stealing their ideas

this is the effect when steve says jump everyone jump 

but this time steve jobs makes a mistake he thing that someone will prefer the safari over the firefox  just for it name believe me in some time people gonna start sayng that firefox looks alot like safari and that safari is the best (and then any one can call them aapple fan boy


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 28, 2007)

Respectful or _respectable_?

Apple is neither, by the way.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow you're all oblivious to why this was released.

the iPhone runs on apps made within safari.

Windows Safari enables anyone to make iPhone apps.

Congratulations, you now have an SDK and a web browser.

If apple released an SDK, would everyone assume the same things?

No.

And I also posted this... literally minutes after the webpage came available 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=32774


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't care about the _why_. I care about the _what_, and it's lame.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 28, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> I don't care about the _why_. I care about the _what_, and it's lame.



Safari works fine.

Just because theres no reason to use it over firefox, doesn't mean it _sucks_.

Its just not the preferred.

It does its job. Thats all its for.

Now what if this had a big fat OPEN SOURCE label?

Most people would be praising it as something new to the browser world!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 28, 2007)

I said lame. Not that it sucks, although it was pretty slow for me. Apple.com took like half a minute to load completely.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 28, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> I said lame. Not that it sucks, although it was pretty slow for me. Apple.com took like half a minute to load completely.



Because apple.com is getting hammered almost 24/7.

do you understand the "digg effect"?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 28, 2007)

Are you playing devil's advocate or really pushing for Safari?

It wasn't just Apple.com, either.


----------



## von kain (Jun 28, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Because apple.com is getting hammered almost 24/7.
> 
> do you understand the "digg effect"?



on the sdk think i can say you have good insight(not isight ) but you thing that anyone really cares? apple or google or flick or youtube or techpowerup i want to be fast 24/7 i really dont care for the server if its loaded or not i isn't fast enough


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 28, 2007)

That doesn't make any sense. If Apple.com is being bumrushed, it isn't Safari's fault, nor could it help.


----------



## Zero Cool (Jun 28, 2007)

boo apple boo


----------



## von kain (Jun 28, 2007)

it isn't slow just on slow servers it is almost on enything


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 28, 2007)

<thumbs up>


----------



## von kain (Jun 28, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> <thumbs up>


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 28, 2007)

von kain said:


> on the sdk think i can say you have good insight(not isight ) but you thing that anyone really cares?
> i want to be fast 24/7 i really dont care for the server if its loaded or not i isn't fast enough



Because a web browser obviously dictates server specs and load 

I'd bet all those people that use safari for making iphone apps care.



GJSNeptune said:


> That doesn't make any sense. If Apple.com is being bumrushed, it isn't Safari's fault, nor could it help.



Makes perfect sense.

Why were you loading apple.com?

My point exactly.


----------



## von kain (Jun 28, 2007)

well i thing that iphone use web2.0 for the applications and that will take some time to people get involve on


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 28, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Why were you loading apple.com?
> 
> My point exactly.



Because that's the default home page maybe? Excuse me if I didn't know how to alter that before I ran Safari for the first time. What's up your ass today?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 28, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Because that's the default home page maybe? Excuse me if I didn't know how to alter that before I ran Safari for the first time. What's up your ass today?



Comment went well over your head.

Safari is seeing a huge surge of traffic.

Thus apple.com sees a lot more traffic.

Thus the "digg effect".

Burr up my ass? Seems like safari kicked your dog or something.

This entire thread is full of nothing but hearsay.

Everyone automatically disputes apples claims because thats what people like to do.

Everyone assumes its a pile of crap because apple makes it.

I see no "proof" other than people accusing apple of the placebo effect.


So wheres the burr? I see nothing but idiotic slanted banter about how its obviously inferior to every other solution available.

Something like this..


Grings said:


> fastest my arse, firefox and opera both seem faster to me (and less poncy too)



Theres no proof. Theres no factual evidence used to differentiate between running programs. Theres no testing enviroment providing balanced comparisons.

Theres so many caching variables that could come in to play when you install a new browser on a system you've been using for a long while.

"feels" slower is not a valid argument, unless its noticably comparable. And comparisons between IE, firefox, and safari are all going to be in the miliseconds range, so I "feels" is... you making shit up.

Call me a fanboi if it makes your e-peen feel better, I have safari 3.0 installed. I'm typing this in firefox. (Its also important to note the security flaws were found in windows version, not the os x version)


----------



## von kain (Jun 28, 2007)

a think its early thus the security flaws but only time will tell


----------



## Grings (Jun 28, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Comment went well over your head.
> 
> Safari is seeing a huge surge of traffic.
> 
> ...



it was slower on my (freshly installed) rig, im talking 3-5 secs delay to display any page i tried (had the same issues with opera too), youre probably right in that its a 'caching variable', but i would rather not be quoted as idiotic if you dont mind, THAT IS the actions of a fanboy, and no my 'e-peen' didnt just grow saying that


----------



## driver66 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hmmmm I smell a conspiracy HEADLINE.... Apple creates a new browser for MS windows to further compromise it's security flaws in a feeble attempt to gain .000023% market share


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 28, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Comment went well over your head.
> 
> Safari is seeing a huge surge of traffic.
> 
> ...



You must've missed my post where I said _it wasn't just Apple.com_.

EDIT: Ah, here it is.



GJSNeptune said:


> It wasn't just Apple.com, either.



Plus it's hideous to look at. Stupid brushed steel. I have an iPod. I don't hate Apple. I don't love them either.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 29, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> You must've missed my post where I said _it wasn't just Apple.com_.
> 
> EDIT: Ah, here it is.
> 
> ...




right.

Its perfectly fine for me.

Perhaps benchmarks instead of quoting your "feelings"?

I can sit here and say this intel core 2 duo feels slower than my Athlon 64 too.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 29, 2007)

Benchmark is my sense of time. I don't need exact numbers to know Safari loads my most visited sites slower than Firefox.

And as I said (and will say again), it's not just rendering websites. I hate the interface. I hate the appearance. I hate the options (and lack thereof), and other things. It didn't last five minutes on my computer.

I'm very happy for you that Safari meets your approval.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 29, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Burr up my ass? Seems like safari kicked your dog or something.



I only asked what was up your ass, but here you go and specify. Good luck with that.



Dippyskoodlez said:


> So wheres the burr?



Ah, there it is again.



Dippyskoodlez said:


> I see nothing but idiotic slanted banter about how its obviously inferior to every other solution available.



What, from me? Did I say it was inferior? I only remember saying I don't like it. I know I didn't mention _all_ of the various alternative web browsers either.



Dippyskoodlez said:


> "feels" slower is not a valid argument, unless its noticably comparable. And comparisons between IE, firefox, and safari are all going to be in the miliseconds range, so I "feels" is... you making shit up.



You'll get over it. Everything in life is subjective.



Dippyskoodlez said:


> Call me a fanboi if it makes your e-peen feel better, I have safari 3.0 installed. I'm typing this in firefox.



I really don't care what you use. Please take my penis out of this. I don't care if you were using the first IE or AOL 2.5.



Dippyskoodlez said:


> (Its also important to note the security flaws were found in windows version, not the os x version)



Which means either Windows is flawed or Apple's programming is flawed. Or both, which is likely the reason.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 29, 2007)

*_Yawn_*

How about the both of you take your b*tch fest (_arguement, discussion, whatever..._) to PMs or something...

Too much drama!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 29, 2007)

Just some free speech. Can't even say you don't like something anymore without some technical proof.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 29, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Just some free speech. Can't even say you don't like something anymore without some technical proof.



Yeah, my core 2 duo feels so slow.

I'll go back to my A64 now ty.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't care. Why do you think I do?

You use what you want to use. That's the beauty of variety and selection. We come here to discuss hardware. What's good? What's bad? What _do you think about this or that_?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 29, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> I don't care. Why do you think I do?
> 
> You use what you want to use. That's the beauty of variety and selection. We come here to discuss hardware. What's good? What's bad? What _do you think about this or that_?



yes.

I never made any statements saying the interface was great.

I was referring to the sensed "speed"

That is not a "what do you think"

That is a "which is faster".

Last I checked you compared speeds with benchmarks, not your gut.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 29, 2007)

This is "safari on microsoft windows."


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 29, 2007)

Apple lied in it's benchmarks. Safari is not the fastest browser, not even close.
http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2007/06/wired_news_benc.html


----------



## Zero Cool (Jun 29, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> Apple lied in it's benchmarks. Safari is not the fastest browser, not even close.
> http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2007/06/wired_news_benc.html



booooo! 

apple!!!

BOOOO!!

BOOOOOOOO!!!

BOOOBOOBOOO!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 29, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> Apple lied in it's benchmarks.


Doesn't really surprise me. Almost every company is guilty of skewing benchmarks in their favor. That's why I ignore manufacturer benchmarks. lol.

I still like my iMac, tho, and still hate Safari, too. lol



GJSNeptune said:


> Plus it's hideous to look at. Stupid brushed steel.



The brushed steel looks much better on OS X. It just doesn't feel right in Windows tho.


----------



## von kain (Jul 2, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Doesn't really surprise me. Almost every company is guilty of skewing benchmarks in their favor. That's why I ignore manufacturer benchmarks. lol.
> 
> I still like my iMac, tho, and still hate Safari, too. lol
> 
> ...




this is true every company skewing its bench but for apple is a habit ...

and for the steel look... under the circumstances well maybe was better to paint it rusty steel cause a lot of people cry...... from laughs .......about it


----------



## von kain (Jul 16, 2007)

after a while the safari is very criticize about its ...""speed""... 

whell the site wired make a bench and the safari seems to slow 
http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2007/06/wired_news_benc.html


and here is why you should not install safari 
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2152802,00.asp
or at least the 10 reasoon why not to ..



p.s. this post was write under ie7 .... apple you done a blooper once again..


----------



## von kain (Aug 31, 2007)

any news about it? 
any one use it?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 31, 2007)

von kain said:


> any news about it?
> any one use it?


Not me. I don't even use it on my Macs. lol


----------



## von kain (Aug 31, 2007)

it was for safari on windows 




p.s. not safari on elephants


----------



## Wile E (Aug 31, 2007)

von kain said:


> it was for safari on windows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but if I don't even use it on my Macs, I sure as hell am not gonna use it on Windows. That was the point of my joke.


----------



## von kain (Mar 23, 2008)

i thing apple have to make windows sucks even on the thing it doesn't...


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 23, 2008)

Perhaps Safari 4.0 will actually be a better browser competitor. IMO there still isnt a better browser than IE6. Just need to ADD some security features, like McAfee + access and script protection, and IE6 is still top of the list.


----------

